# Beware of Ticks!



## MUSKIEBAIT (Aug 13, 2009)

Whats the best way to remove a embedded tick


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

MUSKIEBAIT said:


> Whats the best way to remove a embedded tick


If an attached tick is found, it should be removed by placing tweezers near the head and gently pulling it off. Be careful not to squeeze the tick as this can inject more toxins into the wound. Keep in mind that ticks cannot feed immediately after attaching.
They require several hours to imbed their mouthparts deep enough to take a bloodmeal. An unfed, or un-engorged, tick is quite small and flat, but a fully engorged American dog tick looks like a small grape.

Best info I could find. The key is try to get the whole thing out, making sure not to leave the head inside, and to make sure not to squeeze its body.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MUSKIEBAIT said:


> Whats the best way to remove a embedded tick


The cigarette trick worked like a charm, just do not get it too close to them and burn it. You want the heat to cause them to want to move away from it and they will. Then burn em when they are off you!!! Or as has been suggested, keep them in a tube in case you get sick and they can check it out for disease.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

If you get bit by a deer tick, and want to have the tick tested, send it to IGENEX. (about $75)
If you are concerned about Lyme and want to be tested, I strongly recommend you have your blood work done there. contact them first, they will have the tests sent to your doctor. many insurance cover this, those that dont runs about $275.

I dont mean to badger on about this, but had I found out years before I had Lyme, would have likely helped from all the trouble I still go through

Link;http://www.igenex.com/Website/


----------

